# Hedgie Talk



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey katiebug.


----------



## KatieBug (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi bugster! I figured out what pet im getting


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

:?: What kind?


----------



## KatieBug (Aug 26, 2012)

:| You cant tell anyone cuz my mom doesnt want a lot of people to know, but..... dont get mad..... a hedgehog. I TOLD her she was copying you but she didnt do anything


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh. Ok I guess. But why?


----------



## KatieBug (Aug 26, 2012)

idk she said that she saw how much i liked yours so she decided to look into it. please please please dont tell anyone! not even ur parents. not yet. :!:


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I am sad but I am also happy for you. :roll:


----------



## KatieBug (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya i didnt mean to copy you, i didnt even ask her! Well thanks though!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I knew this would happen. :|


----------



## KatieBug (Aug 26, 2012)

But she made the descision a LOONNNGGG time ago before we got hamsters, and shes been on a waiting list for a long time before you got yours so she didnt just do it cuz i liked yours.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

How did she hear about it? :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys, this looks like something that can be continued in PM.  The forum is mainly for posts to share with everyone and so far this thread looks like a two-person conversation. If you don't know how to PM (private message), click on the person's screenname that you want to message. This takes you to their profile. Underneath "Contact *person's screenname*", there's the option to send them a private message. To check your private, it will show next to "User Control Panel", underneath "Board Index" and "View New Posts". You click on where it says (*number* new messages) to check your inbox.


----------

